# Red eyed tree frog eggs and egg development!



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok i know that these are not darts and this is kind of a dart only forum but after having no luck breeding my Cvally imitators i took to breeding my red eyes. I thought some of you would find this interesting. I have a group of 3 males and 2 females. I tried breeding them earlier in the summer but had no luck. So after forgetting about the project for awhile i decided to try again but with a vertical tank instead of horizontal. I came home 2 days after they had been in there rain tank and bam! Eggs!!! So i have been taking pictures day to day after removing them from the rain chamber. here is day two (because i left them in there for a night).








Day 3
















Day 4








Day 7








Day 8








Day 9 first tad!








here is my tad setup








Day 15 and GROWING FAST!









Here are the proud parents  http://lh6.ggpht.com/_tZ0unVL8Fkk/TKJogGzbyVI/AAAAAAAAAnA/39N8FfGziAk/s800/DSC_8775.JPG









And here is a updated pic about 23 days later with legs!!!!!







Let me know what you think!


----------



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

Those dudes are awesome! Just hanging around.


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Extremely interesting..I lost my male RE frog today ( a juvenile) Beautiful frogs!!


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Amazing!!!!!


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

That is so very awesome. It's so hard to find cb RETF's I'm glad there are those out there making the effort. Are you using a macro lens for those egg pics?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## JuniorSabadu (Jul 29, 2010)

Those are great pics!

I bred them too, if you don't mind, I can put some pics of the whole process.

Junior.


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

JuniorSabadu said:


> Those are great pics!
> 
> I bred them too, if you don't mind, I can put some pics of the whole process.
> 
> Junior.


That would be awesome! how many RETFs do you have?


----------



## JuniorSabadu (Jul 29, 2010)

I now have 4 adults (3 males and 1 female) and 14 juveniles. I'm selling them and planning to keep just 3 or 4 more to increase my group. Here are some pics of the process, hope yo enjoy it!

This is XXX rated!

















DAY 1:
Lots of eggs (4 leafs like this one)









DAY 2:
They start changing...









DAY 3:
There are tads in there!









DAY 4:
About to hatch









DAY 5:
They started hatching...









DAY 16:
They swim and eat... That's all

























DAY 31:
Just eating









DAY 36:
They started changing their color...

























DAY 38:
The front legs poped out!

























DAY 39:
Before moving them to a growing tank

















To compare their sizes









Absorving their tails









A Juvenile...









That's all!! I really hope you like it and hopefully it will be usefull for you!!

Junior.


----------



## rob65 (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you for the info on this. I have 5 red eyes who are showing signs of mating and I am hoping to have this happen for me also and have some little ones.


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

Wow, such a quick morph! The only tads I've raised are T.corticale (Vietnamese mossy frog) and I wondered if my 9 yr old was going to graduate high school before they got hind legs.
RETF are so on my list now!


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

I have been considering some of these for some time...Do you have pics of your setup by any chance..?.. thanks in advance


----------



## Wyoming frogger (Dec 18, 2009)

Most of us just love all things living / tropical / terrarium. Good work. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

MzFroggie said:


> I have been considering some of these for some time...Do you have pics of your setup by any chance..?.. thanks in advance



Yup i will take some pics of my setup tonight and put them on here.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

I think the tricky part, unlike with darts, is creating that 'rain chamber' so that they----tree frogs----will mate....the regular tank home is easy peasy. I love my red eye male...he calls every night! 

Great pictures guys...no collection is complete without some of these guys!



Alex


----------

